# Happy eclipse day!!



## cda (Aug 20, 2017)

Are you in the good path???



But, mama, that's where the fun is
But, mama, that's where the fun is
Mama always told me not to look into the eye's of the sun
But, mama, that's where the fun is


----------



## rktect 1 (Aug 21, 2017)

The end is nigh.


----------



## DuaneW (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## cda (Aug 22, 2017)

DuaneW said:


> View attachment 2617
> View attachment 2618




Neat

Did you do the green coloring??

Or is that through glass


----------



## DuaneW (Aug 22, 2017)

cda said:


> Neat
> 
> Did you do the green coloring??
> 
> Or is that through glass


For the green I used a replacement welding glass a #8


----------



## cda (Aug 22, 2017)

Neat

Heard a guy went to outside a 7/11 type store with his welder helmet 


Sold a look for a dollar

Made four dollars


----------



## conarb (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh no, the eclipse was racist!  What's next, an eclipse that is ableist? 



			
				Daily Caller said:
			
		

> he Atlantic, a once-great magazine, has determined that the total eclipse of the sun due to occur on Monday will fail to affect enough black people.
> 
> The Atlantic’s very lengthy essay on the failure of the eclipse to occur where a sufficient number of black people reside is entitled “American Blackout.” It clocks in at a remarkable 4,544 words and does not appear to be satire.
> 
> ...




¹ http://dailycaller.com/2017/08/20/t...ct-enough-black-people-the-atlantic-suggests/


----------



## DuaneW (Aug 22, 2017)

I had a few of my boy scouts use welding helmets, but I also made them use a few box views that i had made then I had regular viewing glasses for them as well.


----------



## tmurray (Aug 22, 2017)

conarb said:


> Oh no, the eclipse was racist!  What's next, an eclipse that is ableist?
> 
> ¹ http://dailycaller.com/2017/08/20/t...ct-enough-black-people-the-atlantic-suggests/



I saw a screenshot of someone on facebook asking if the eclipse could be "rescheduled" as the timing was inconvenient. 

We only got to 58% here. We're supposed to see a better one in about 7 years.


----------



## CityKin (Aug 23, 2017)

I drove a few hours down into western Kentucky and saw a beautiful full eclipse.  The crickets got loud, stars came out, the moon looked like a black hole with a radiant ring and the 360 degree horizon was golden red.


----------



## Brittany Looney (Nov 16, 2017)

Nice!!!


----------

